# Activar registro del puerto paralelo



## aitor (Abr 8, 2005)

Hola:
Estoy intentando activar un registro del puerto paralelo (registro de estado) por medio de un dispositivo (un interruptor). El registro de estado del puerto paralelo siempre está a nivel alto y me es imposible ponerlo a nivel bajo desde el exterior. Si sabeís como hacerlo os agradecería muchisimo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Raflex (Abr 9, 2005)

Hola, el registro de estado del puerto paralelo esta a nivel alto porque solo es para lectura de datos, solo necesitas poner el dato a leer en el pin que quieras usar y en el debug del sistema operativo pones la siguiente instruccion:

i 379

379 es la direccion del registro de estado del puerto, la instruccion lee ese registro y te muestra el resultado.

Espero haber aclarado un poco tu pregunta, si tienes dudas te respondere luego.


----------

